# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Rrefimet e Shen Brixhides se Suedise

## Matrix

Do doja te sillja pjese-pjese ne kete forum, shkrimet e nje shenjtoreje katolike: Shen Brixhida e Suedise. Keto shkrime jane rezultat i eksperiencave te saj mistike me Krishtin. Meqenese kjo shenjtore u rrit ne Katolicizem, une mendoj t'i vendos ketu keto shkrime, por besoj se keto shkrime jane te vlefshme per t'u lexuar dhe komentuar nga te gjithe te krishteret.


*Profecitë dhe Rrëfimet e Shën Brixhidës së Suedisë*


*Libri 1*

_
Fjalët e Zotit Tonë Jezu Krisht drejtuar nuses së tij të zgjedhur dhe të shtrenjë, ku shpallet mishërimi i tij tejet i madhërueshëm, dënohet përdhosja profane dhe shkelja e besimit dhe pagëzimit dhe ku nusja e tij ftohet që ta dojë._

*Kapitulli 1*

Unë jam Krijuesi i qiellit dhe tokës, një Hyj i vetëm me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Jam Unë ai që u foli profetëve dhe patriarkëve, ai që ata prisnin. Për hir të dëshirës së tyre dhe sipas premtimit tim, Unë u mishërova pa mëkat, pa epsh, duke hyrë në trupin e Virgjërës njëloj siç kalon dielli përmes një kristali krejt të pastër. Ashtu sikurse dielli nuk e dëmton xhamin kur depërton nëpër të, po ashtu Virgjëra nuk e humbi virgjërinë kur Unë mora natyrë njerëzore. Unë u mishërova pa e braktisur hyjninë time.

E nuk u bëra më pak Hyj, por vazhdoja të drejtoj dhe mbush gjithçka me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë, edhe atëherë kur me natyrën time njerëzore ndodhesha në krahërorin e Virgjërës. Sikurse shkëlqimi nuk ndahet kurrë nga zjarri, as hyjnija ime nuk u nda kurrë nga natyra ime njerëzore, madje as në vdekje. Më pas Unë desha që trupi im I pamëkat të plagosej nga koka tek këmbët për mëkatet e njerëzve dhe të varesha në kryq. Po ai trup tani flijohet çdo ditë në altar me qëllim që njerëzit të më duan më shumë e të sjellin ndërmend më shpesh të mirat që u kam bërë.

E megjithatë tani më kanë harruar krejtësisht, më shpërfillin dhe më tallin si të isha një mbret i përzënë nga mbretëria e vet e në vend të të cilit një cub i keq është zgjedhur dhe nderohet. Dua që mbretëria ime të jetë brenda njeriut dhe është e drejtë që Unë të jem mbret dhe zotëri për të sepse Unë e kam krijuar dhe shëlbuar. Por ai e ka shkelur dhe përdhosur besimin që më premtoi në pagëzim. Ai i ka shkelur dhe shpërfillur ligjet që pata vënë për të. Ai do vullnetin e vet dhe duke më përqeshur nuk dëgjon të bindet. Sikur të mos mjaftonte, ai ngre në piedestal cubin më të lig, djallin, dhe ia beson veten atij. Djalli vërtet është cub sepse me tundime të këqija dhe premtime boshe e grabit për vete shpirtin e njeriut që Unë e kam shëlbuar me gjakun tim. Kjo jo sepse ai është më i fortë se Unë; në fakt Unë jam aq i fuqishëm sa mund të bëj gjithçka vetëm me anë të një fjale dhe jam aq i drejtë sa nuk do të bëja as padrejtësinë më të vogël qoftë edhe sikur të gjithë shenjtërit bashkë të ma kërkonin një gjë të tillë.

Por duke qenë se njeriu, të cilit i është dhënë vullnet i lirë, me vetëdije i përqesh urdhëresat e mia dhe i bindet djallit, atëherë është plotësisisht e drejtë që ai ta provojë tiraninë e djallit. Djalli u krijua i mirë prej meje por ra për faj të vullnetit të tij të mbrapshtë dhe është bërë, si të thuash, shërbëtori im për ndëshkimin e të keqit. Edhe pse tani jam kaq i përbuzur, prapë se prapë jam ende aq i mëshirshëm sa i fal mëkatet e cilido që kërkon mëshirën time dhe tregohet i përvuajtur dhe e çliroj prej cubit të lig. Por Unë do të zbatoj drejtësinë mbi ata që vazhdojnë të më përbuzin dhe atëherë ata do të dridhen dhe do të thonë: 'Medet, më mirë të mos kishim lindur fare, as të mos ishim ngjizur, mjerë ne që e ndezëm zemërimin e Zotit të madhërueshëm!'

Por ti, bija ime, që të kam zgjedhur për vete dhe të cilës i flas në shpirt, duamë me gjithë zemër, jo ashtu siç do djalin, vajzën apo të afërmit e tu, por më tepër se gjithçka në botë! Unë të kam krijuar dhe për ty nuk kurseva asnjë gjymtyrë timen nga vuajtja. Dhe aq shumë e dua shpirtin tënd saqë, po të ishte e mundur, do të lejoja më mirë të më gozhdonin në kryq përsëri se sa të të humbisja ty. Imitoje përvujtërinë time: Unë që jam mbret i lavdisë dhe i ëngjëjve, u vesha me rrecka dhe ndenja zhveshur tek kollona ndërsa veshët më dëgjonin gjithfarë fyerjesh dhe talljesh. Vëre vullnetin tim mbi tëndin sepse Nëna ime, Zoja jote, nga fillimi deri në fund, nuk deshi kurrë tjetër gjë përveç asaj që doja unë. Nëse e bën këtë, atëherë zemra jote do të jetë me zemrën time dhe do të digjet flakë nga dashuria për mua njëlloj siç zjarri djeg lehtësisht diçka të thatë.

Shpirti yt do të mbushet me mua dhe Unë do të jem brenda teje dhe gjithë gjërat e përkohshme do të të duken farmak dhe dëshirat trupore helm. Ti do të pushosh në krahët e mi hyjnorë ku nuk ka dëshira trupore, por veç gëzim dhe ngazëllim shpirtëror. Atje shpirti, në brendësi dhe së jashtmi i ngazëllyer, është plot gëzim e nuk mendon e as dëshiron gjë tjetër përveç gëzimit që ka. Pra duamë vetëm mua dhe do të kesh gjithçka do, e do t’i kesh me bollëk. A nuk është shkruar se vaji i vejushës nuk mbaroi deri ditën kur Zoti dërgoi shi mbi tokë sipas fjalëve të profetit? Unë jam profeti i vërtetë. Nëse u zë besë fjalëve të mia dhe i zbaton ato, vaji, gëzimi dhe hareja jote nuk do të të shterrojnë kurrë në shekuj të shekujve.

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët e Zotit Tonë Jezu Krisht drejtuar bijës që kish marrë për nuse në lidhje me nenet e besimit të vërtetë dhe rreth zbukurimeve, nishaneve dhe njeteve që nusja duhet të ketë për dhëndrin._

*Kapitulli 2*

Unë jam Krijuesi i qiejve, tokës dhe detit dhe i gjithçkaje që ndodhet në to. Unë jam një me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë, jo si zotërat prej guri apo ari, siç thonin njëherë e një kohë, as nuk jam disa zotëra siç mendonin dikur, por një Hyj, Ati, Biri dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë, tre vetë por një në substancë, Krijuesi i të gjithëve por i krijuar prej askujt, jam i pandryshueshëm dhe i plotfuqishëm, pa fillim e pa fund. Jam Ai që lindi nga Virgjëra, jo duke e humbur hyjninë time por duke e bashkuar atë me natyrën time njerëzore në mënyrë që në një person të mund të isha Biri i vërtetë i Hyjit dhe Biri i Virgjërës. Jam Ai që u var në kryq, vdiq dhe u varros; e megjithatë hyjnia ime mbeti e pacënuar.

Edhe pse vdiqa sipas natyrës njerëzore dhe trupit që Unë, Biri i vetëm, pata marrë, prapë se prapë Unë vazhdova të jetoj me natyrën hyjnore në të cilën isha një Hyj së bashku me Atin dhe Shpirtin e Shenjtë. Unë jam po ai që u ngjall prej së vdekurish e u ngjit në qiell dhe që tani flet me ty nëpërmjet shpirtit të tij. Të kam zgjedhur dhe marrë për nuse që të të tregoj të fshehtat e mia sepse kështu më pëlqen. Me të drejtë ti më përket sepse e ke braktisur vullnetin tënd në duart e mia kur yt shoq vdiq. Pas vdekjes së tij, mendove dhe u lute se si mund të bëheshe e varfër për hirin tim dhe për hatrin tim doje të hiqje dorë nga gjithçka. Pra me të drejtë ti më përket. Në këmbim të dashurisë sate të madhe, është krejtësisht me vend që unë të kujdesem për ty. Prandaj të marr për nuse për kënaqësinë time, kënaqësi që Zotit i shkon për shtat ta ketë me një shpirt të pastër.

Nusja e ka për detyrë të jetë gati për dasmën kur ta vendosë dhëndri, që të mund të vishet dhe pastrohet siç duhet. Ti do të jesh e pastër nëse do të çosh ndërmend gjithmonë mëkatet e tua, se si në pagëzim Unë të pastrova nga mëkati i Adamit dhe se sa herë të kam mbështetur dhe ruajtur kur ke rënë në mëkat. Nusja duhet gjithashtu edhe të mbajë nishanet e dhëndrit në gjoks, domethënë ti duhet të mbash në mendje të mirat që të kam bërë, si për shembull se sa fisnikërisht të kam krijuar duke të dhënë trup dhe shpirt, sa fisnikërisht të kam pasuruar duke të dhënë shëndet dhe të mira të përkohshme, se sa mirësisht të kam shpëtuar kur vdiqa për ty për të të rikthyer trashëgiminë, nëse ti e do. Nusja duhet edhe te bëjë vullnetin e dhëndrit. Ç’vullnet tjetër kam Unë përveçse që ti më duash mbi gjithçka dhe që të mos duash tjetër përveç meje?

Unë krijova gjithçka për hatër të njerëzve dhe ua nënshtrova gjithçka. E megjithatë ata duan gjithçka përveç meje dhe nuk urrejnë tjetër veç meje. Unë e rifitova trashëgiminë e tyre për ta, trashëgimi që e patën humbur, por ata janë ftohur aq shumë dhe janë bërë aq të paarësyeshëm saqë në vend të lavdisë së amshuar ku e mira nuk ka fund, dëshirojnë të kenë lavdi kalimtare që i përngjan dallgëve oqeanike që për një çast lartësohen si mal dhe shpejt plandoset në hiç. Nusja ime, nëse ti nuk dëshiron gjë tjetër veç meje, nëse i mban për hiç gjithë gjërat për hatrin tim – si fëmijët dhe të afërmit, ashtu edhe pasurinë dhe nderet – do të të jap një shpërblim shumë të çmueshëm dhe të këndshëm.

Nuk do të të jap as ar as argjend për shpërblim, por do do të të dhuroj vetveten për dhëndër, Unë që jam mbret i lavdisë. Nëse të vjen turp të jesh e varfër dhe e përçmuar, ki parasysh se si Hyji yt ka bërë para teje kur shërbëtorët dhe miqtë e tij në tokë e braktisën, sepse Unë nuk kërkoja miq mbi tokë por miq në qiell. Nëse shqetësohesh dhe ke frikë nga barra e lodhjes dhe sëmundjes, atëherë mendo sa e tmerrshme është të digjesh në zjarr! Çfarë do të të priste nëse do të kishe fyer ndonjë zotëri tokësor ashtu siç më ke fyer mua? Sepse edhe pse Unë të dua me gjithë zemër, prapë se prapë Unë nuk e shkel drejtësinë për as edhe më të voglën gjë.

Ashtu siç ke mëkatuar me gjithë gjymtyrët e tua, po ashtu duhet duhet të paguash me çdo gjymtyrë. Megjithatë, për shkak të vullnetit tënd të mirë dhe vendosmërisë për t’u përmirësuar, Unë do tregohem i mëshirshëm dhe do të ta fal dënimin në këmbim të një ndreqjeje të vogël. Për këtë arësye priti krahëhapur e me gëzim vështirësitë e vogla në mënyrë që të pastrohesh dhe të arrish ta marrësh sa më shpejt shpërblimin tënd të madh! Është në të mirë të nuses që të lodhet duke u munduar së bashku me dhëndrin në mënyrë që më pas të gjejë akoma më tepër çlodhje pranë tij.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Matrix faleminderit per perkthimin. 
> Ky eshte nje liber shume i vlefshem dhe do ishte mire qe te gjendej si liber edhe ne shqip.

> Kam lexuar nje liber me pjese permbledhese nga Zbulimet apo tregimet e Shen Brixhides se Suedise dhe me ka ndihmuar shume. Eshte shume interesant sa qe kur e kam lexuar ne fillim kam menduar se duhej perfshire si kapitull ne Bibel nga rendesia e informacion qe percjell. 
> Ju a keshilloj te gjithve qe ta lexojne.

----------


## Matrix

Ne fakt nuk e kam perkthyer une por e kam gjetur online ne shqip.

Kush deshiron mund ta shkarkoje ketu:
http://www.prophecyfilm.com/albanian/

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët e Zotit Tonë Jezu Krisht drejtuar nuses së tij rreth formimit në dashuri dhe në nder të tij, dhëndrit, rreth urrejtjes që të ligjtë kanë për Hyjin dhe rreth dashurisë për botën._

*Kapitulli 3*

Unë jam Hyji dhe Zoti yt, ai që ti adhuron. Jam Unë ai që i mban qiellin dhe tokën me fuqinë e vet. Asgjë tjetër nuk i mban ato e as kanë mbështetje të tjera. Jam Unë ai që ofrohet çdo ditë mbi altar, Hyj i vërtetë dhe njeri vërtetë, në pamje të bukës. Jam pikërisht Unë ai që të ka zgjedhur ty. Nderoje Atin tim! Duamë! Bindju Shpirtit tim! Nënshtroju Nënës timë si Zojës sate! Nderoji të gjithë shenjtërit e mi! Ruaje besimin e vërtetë që e mësove nga një(*) që ka e përjetuar vetë konfliktin mes dy shpirtrave, shpirtit të gënjeshtrës dhe shpirtit të së vërtetës, dhe që me ndihmën time ka ngadhnjyer.

Ruaje përvujtërinë e vërtetë! Ç’është përvujtëria e vërtetë përveçse të lëvdosh Hyjin për gjërat e mira që të ka dhënë? E megjithatë sot ka shumë që më urrejnë dhe i konsiderojnë veprat dhe fjalët e mia të rënda dhe boshe. Ata e mirëpresin atë kurorëthyes, djallin, krahëhapur dhe e duan. Çfarëdo që bëjnë për mua e bëjnë duke u ankuar dhe pa dëshirë. Madje as do ta dëshmonin emrin tim nëse nuk do t’i trembeshin gjykimit të të tjerëve. Ata e duan kaq sinqerisht botën saqë kurrë nuk lodhen duke punuar për të ditë e natë, gjithmonë të flaktë në dashurinë për të. Shërbimi i tyre më pëlqen aq sa mund t’i pëlqejë dikujt t’i japë të holla armikut për t’i vrarë të birin. Këtë bëjnë ata. Më japin ca lëmosha dhe më nderojnë me buzë për të patur sukses në botë, për të ruajtur privilegjet dhe për të vazhduar të mëkatojnë. Në këtë mënyrë shpirti i mirë në ta has pengesa në rrugën drejt virtytit.

Nëse do të më duash me gjithë zemër dhe nuk do të dëshirosh tjetër gjë veç meje, Unë do të tërheq me anë të dashurisë ashtu si një magnet e tërheq hekurin drejt vetes. Do të të mbështjell me krahun tim që është aq i fortë sa askush nuk mund ta drejtojë dhe aq i ngurtë sa askush nuk mund ta përkulë prapë pasi drejtohet. Është aq i ëmbël saqë ia kalon çdo arome dhe nuk mund të krahasohet me kënaqësitë e kësaj bote.

_(*) SQARIM

Ky ishte një njeri i shenjtë, mësues teologjie, i njohur si Mësues Matiasi i Suedisë, një kanonik i Linköpingut. Ai shkroi një koment të shkëlqyer rreth Biblës. Pësoi tundime tepër delikate nga djalli në lidhje me një një numër herezish kundër besimit katolik, tundime që i kapërceu të gjitha me ndihmën e Krishtit dhe djalli nuk e mposhti dot. Kjo gjë shpjegohet qartë në biografinë e Zonjës Brixhita. Qe Mësues Matia ai që hartoi Prologun e këtyre librave, prolog që fillon me fjalët Stupor et mirabilia, etj. Ai ishte njeri i shenjtë, shpirtërisht i fuqishëm me fjalë dhe vepra. Kur vdiq në Suedi, nusja e Krishtit, që atëherë jetonte në Romë, dëgjoi ndërsa lutej një zë që i thoshte në shpirt: ”Lum ti, Mësues Matias, për kurorën që të pret në qiell. Eja tani tek urtia që nuk mbaron kurrë!” Mund të lexoni për të edhe në Librin I kapitulli 52; Librin V, në përgjigje të pyetjes 3 në hetimin e fundit; dhe Librin VI kapitujt 75 dhe 89._

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët e Zotit Tonë Jezu Krisht drejtuar nuses së tij për t’i thënë që të mos shqetësohet dhe të mos mendojë se çka i është zbuluar vjen nga ndonjë shpirt i keq dhe për ta mësuar si të dallojë shpirtrat e mirë nga ata të ligj.
_
*Kapitulli 4*

Unë jam Krijuesi dhe Shëlbuesi yt. Pse u frikësove nga fjalët e mia? Pse vrisje mendjen nëse të kishin ardhur nga ndonjë shpirt i mirë apo i keq? Thuamë, a ke gjetur ndonjë gjë në fjalët e mia që ndërgjegja ta ka ndaluar ta bësh? Mos vallë të kam urdhëruar ndonjë gjë kundër arësyes? Kësaj nusja iu përgjigj: ”Jo, përkundrazi, ato janë të gjitha të vërteta dhe unë u gabova keq.” Shpirti, apo dhëndri, u përgjigj: ”Të urdhërova tre gjëra. Prej tyre mund të dalloje shpirtin e mirë. Të urdhërova ta nderosh Hyjin tënd që të ka bërë dhe të ka dhënë gjithçka ke.

Arësyeja të thotë edhe që ta nderosh mbi gjithçka. Të urdhërova të ruash besimin, domethënë që të besosh se asgjë nuk është krijuar pa Hyjin dhe asgjë nuk mund të bëhet pa Hyjin. Gjithashtu të urdhërova që të synosh të bësh e përdorësh gjithcka me masë, pasi bota është bërë për dobi të njeriut në mënyrë që ai ta përdorë për nevojat e veta. Po ashtu mund ta dallosh shpirtin e keq nga tre gjëra, të kundërtat e këtyre. Ai përpiqet të të tundojë që të kërkosh lavdin tënd dhe të krenohesh për çka të është dhënë. Ai të tundon ta trathtosh besimin tënd. Ai të tundon me fëlliqësira në trup e në gjithçka dhe ta ndez zemrën flakë për to.

Ka edhe raste kur ai i mashtron njerëzit nën maskën e së mirës. Prandaj të kam urdhëruar gjithnjë që ta shqyrtosh ndërgjegjen dhe t’i hapesh këshilltarëve të kujdesshëm shpirtërorë. Pra mos ki dyshim që me ty është shpirti i mirë i Hyjit sepse, siç e sheh, ti nuk dëshiron tjetër veç Hyjit dhe je krejtësisht e ndezur flakë nga dashuria për të. Jam i vetmi që mund ta bëjë këtë. Djalli e ka të pamundur të të afrohet. Ai nuk mund t’u afrohet as të këqinjve nëse Unë nuk e lejoj një gjë të tillë qoftë për shkak të mëkateve të tyre apo për ndonjë vendim të fshehtë timin, pasi djalli është krijesa ime njëlloj si të tjerët dhe e pata krijuar të mirë edhe pse, nga ligësia e vet, u bë i keq. Unë jam Zotëri për të. Për këtë arësye më akuzojnë me të padrejtë ata që thonë se personat që më shërbëjnë më me përshpirtshmëri janë të marrë dhe të djallosur.

Ata më mbajnë sikur të isha një burrë që ia lëshon në dorë gruan e vet të ndershme një kurorëthyesi. I tillë do të isha Unë nëse do të lejoja që një i drejtë që më do me gjithë zemër të braktisej në mëshirë të djallit. Por duke qenë se Unë jam besnik, kurrë djalli nuk do ta zotërojë shpirtin e shërbëtorëve të mi të përshpirtshëm. Edhe pse ndodh që ndonjëherë miqtë e mi duket sikur e kanë humbur gati fare gjykimin, kjo nuk vjen ngaqë vuajnë prej djallit apo ngaqë më shërbejnë mua me përshpirtshmëri të flaktë. Kjo vjen nga ndonjë e metë e trurit apo ndonjë arësye tjetër e panjohur që shërben për t’i përvujtëruar ata. Ndonjëherë mund të ndodhë që djalli merr pushtet prej meje mbi trupat e të mirëve për shpërblim më të madh të këtyre të fundit ose errëson vetëdijen e tyre. Megjithatë ai kurrë nuk mund të marrë nën kontroll shpirtrat e atyre që më besojnë dhe gjejnë gëzim tek Unë.

----------


## marcus1

> [I]Ata më mbajnë sikur të isha një burrë që ia lëshon në dorë gruan e vet të ndershme një kurorëthyesi. I tillë do të isha Unë nëse do të lejoja që një i drejtë që më do me gjithë zemër të braktisej në mëshirë të djallit. Por duke qenë se Unë jam besnik, kurrë djalli nuk do ta zotërojë shpirtin e shërbëtorëve të mi të përshpirtshëm. Edhe pse ndodh që ndonjëherë miqtë e mi duket sikur e kanë humbur gati fare gjykimin, kjo nuk vjen ngaqë vuajnë prej djallit apo ngaqë më shërbejnë mua me përshpirtshmëri të flaktë. Kjo vjen nga ndonjë e metë e trurit apo ndonjë arësye tjetër e panjohur që shërben për ti përvujtëruar ata. Ndonjëherë mund të ndodhë që djalli merr pushtet prej meje mbi trupat e të mirëve për shpërblim më të madh të këtyre të fundit ose errëson vetëdijen e tyre. *Megjithatë ai kurrë nuk mund të marrë nën kontroll shpirtrat e atyre që më besojnë dhe gjejnë gëzim tek Unë.*


Ky pasazh do ishte kryekëput heretik nëse do ishte shkruar nga ndonjë protestant!

----------


## Matrix

> Unë jam Hyji dhe Zoti yt, ai që ti adhuron. Jam Unë ai që i mban qiellin dhe tokën me fuqinë e vet. Asgjë tjetër nuk i mban ato e as kanë mbështetje të tjera. *Jam Unë ai që ofrohet çdo ditë mbi altar, Hyj i vërtetë dhe njeri vërtetë, në pamje të bukës.* Jam pikërisht Unë ai që të ka zgjedhur ty. Nderoje Atin tim! Duamë! Bindju Shpirtit tim! *Nënshtroju Nënës timë si Zojës sate!* Nderoji të gjithë shenjtërit e mi! Ruaje besimin e vërtetë që e mësove nga një(*) që ka e përjetuar vetë konfliktin mes dy shpirtrave, shpirtit të gënjeshtrës dhe shpirtit të së vërtetës, dhe që me ndihmën time ka ngadhnjyer.


Nje katolik mund ta deklaroje ate, sepse nje katolik beson dhe ato te tjerat qe thote Krishti. Nje protestant e ndan mesazhin hyjnor ne pjese qe i pelqejne dhe qe nuk i pelqejne. Ketu eshte problemi!

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët tepër të përzemërta të Krishtit drejtuar nuses së tij ku gjendet një imazh i mrekullueshëm i një kështjelle të fisme që simbolizon kishën militante dhe flitet se si kisha e Hyjit do të rindërtohet tani nëpërmjet lutjeve të Virgjërës së lavdishme dhe shenjtërve._

*Kapitulli 5*

Unë jam Krijuesi i gjithë gjërave. Jam Mbreti i lavdisë dhe Zoti i Ëngjëjve. Ndërtova për vete një kështjellë të fisshme dhe aty vendosa të zgjedhurit e mi. Armiqtë ia shkatërruan themelin dhe ngadhnjyen mbi miqtë e mi e i lidhën në shtyllë. Goja u është mavijosur nga gurët dhe uria e etja i ka rraskapitur. Përveç kësaj, armiqtë po përndjekin Zotërinë e tyre. Miqtë e mi tani po rënkojnë dhe luten për ndihmë; drejtësia kërkon të merret haku, por mëshira thotë që të falen.

Pas kësaj Hyji i tha ushtrisë qiellore që i rrinte pranë: ”Ç’mendomi për këta që kanë zaptuar kështjellën time?” Ata u përgjigjën njëzëri: ”Zot, e gjithë drejtësia është në ty dhe në ty ne shohim gjithçka. Gjykimin të takon ty ta bësh, ti që je Bir i Hyjit dhe ekziston nga amshimi në amshim, ti je gjykatësi i tyre.” Dhe ai tha: ”Edhe pse ju dini dhe shihni gjithçka në mua, prapë se prapë, për hir të nuses sime, ma thoni ju cili do të ish gjykimi i drejtë.” Ata thanë: “Drejtësia kërkon që ata që shembën murin të ndëshkohen si cuba, që ata që vazhdojnë të bëjnë keq të ndëshkohen si zaptues dhe që robërit të lirohen e të uriturit të ngihen”.

Pastaj e mori fjalën Maria, Nëna e Hyjit, që deri tani kish heshtur, dhe tha: ”Zoti im dhe i shtrenjti Biri im, ti ishe në krahërorin tim Hyj dhe njeri i vërtetë. Ty të pëlqeu të më shenjtërosh mua, një enë argjile. Të lutem, ki mëshirë për ta edhe një herë!” Zoti iu përgjigj së Ëmës: ”Bekuar qoftë fjala e gojës sate! Si aromë e këndshme ajo lartësohet tek Hyji. Ti je lavdia dhe Mbretëresha e engjëjve dhe e gjithë shenjtërve sepse Hyji u ngushëllua prej teje dhe të gjithë shenjtërit u ngazëllyen. Dhe meqenëse vullneti yt ka përkuar me timin qysh nga vajzëria jote, do të bëj edhe një herë tjetër siç dëshiron ti.” Atëherë ai i tha ushtrisë qiellore: ”Meqenëse keni luftuar trimërisht, për hir të dashurisë suaj do ta lë mënjanë zemërimin tim për tani. Do të shihni se do ta rindërtoj murin për hir të lutjeve tuaja.

Do t’i shpëtoj ata që u shtypën me pahir dhe do t’i nderoj ata njëqindfish për vuajtjet që kanë hequr. Nëse të dhunshmit më kërkojnë mëshirë, paqja dhe mëshira do t’u jepen. Mbi ata që i përqeshin ato do të zbatoj drejtësinë.” Pastaj ai iu drejtua nuses së tij: ”Nusja ime, të kam zgjedhur dhe të kam veshur me shpirtin tim. Ti i dëgjon fjalët e mia dhe të shenjtërve të mi të cilët, edhe pse shohin gjithçka në mua, prapë se prapë kanë folur për hatrin tënd në mënyrë që ti të mund të kuptosh. Se në fund të fundit, ti, që je ende në trup, nuk mund të shohësh në mua ashtu siç shohin ata që janë shpirtra. Do të të tregoj tani domethënien e këtyre gjërave. Kështjella për të cilën fola është Kisha e Shenjtë të cilën e ndërtova me gjakun tim dhe të shenjtërve. E çimentova me dashuri dhe pastaj vendosa aty të zgjedhurit dhe miqtë e mi. Themeli i saj është besimi, domethënë bindja se Unë jam gjykatës i drejtë dhe i mëshirshëm.

Themeli tani është shembur sepse gjithkush beson dhe mëson se Unë jam i mëshirshëm, por gati asnjë nuk beson se jam gjykatës i drejtë. Më kujtojnë si gjykatës të keq. Në të vërtetë një gjykatës do të ishte i keq nëse, prej mëshirës, nuk do ta ndëshkonte të keqin por do ta linte të lirë që të vazhdonte ta shtypte të drejtin. Por Unë jam gjykatës i drejtë dhe i mëshirshëm dhe nuk do ta lë pa ndëshkuar as më të voglin mëkat dhe as pa shpërblyer deri edhe të mirën më të vogël. Pas rrënimit të murit në Kishën e Shenjtë hynë njerëz që mëkatojnë pa frikë, që mohojnë se Unë jam i drejtë dhe që i torturojnë miqtë e mi njëlloj sikur t’i kishin lidhur pas shtylle. As gëzim as ngushëllim nuk u jepet miqve të mi. Përkundrazi, ata ndëshkohen dhe fyhen sikur të ishin të djallosur. Kur thonë të vërtetën për mua, ua mbyllin gojën dhe akuzohen se gënjejnë. Ata digjen nga dëshira për të dëgjuar apo treguar të vërtetën, por askush nuk i dëgjon e nuk u thotë të vërtetën.

Sikur të mos mjaftonte, blasfemi po thuhen ndaj meje, Hyjit Krijues. Sepse njerëzit thonë: 'Nuk dimë gjë nëse ka Zot. Dhe nëse ka, nuk duam t’ia dijmë.' E flakin tej kauzën time, e nëpërkëmbin dhe thonë: 'Pse vuajti? Ç’e mirë na erdhi nga kjo? Nëse na i plotëson dëshirat, mirë – le ta mbajë për vete mbretërinë e tij dhe qiellin e tij!' Unë dua të hyj brenda tyre, por ata thonë: 'Më mirë të vdesim sesa të heqim dorë nga vullneti ynë!' Nusja ime, shih se çfarë soj njerëzish janë! Unë i kam bërë dhe mund t’i shkatërroj me një fjalë të vetme. Sa të pafytyrë tregohen me mua! Në sajë të lutjes së Nënës sime dhe të gjithë shenjtërve, Unë vazhdoj të tregohem aq i mëshirshëm dhe i durueshëm saqë jam gati t’u dërgoj fjalët e gojës sime dhe t’u ofroj mëshirën time.

Nëse e pranojnë, do të zbutem. Përndryshe ata do të njohin drejtësinë time dhe, si cuba, do të turpërohen hapur përpara engjëjve dhe njerëzve dhe do të dënohen nga secili prej tyre. Si kriminelë të varur në sfurk që i shqyejnë sorrat, ata do të shqyhen prej djajve por pa u konsumuar. Ashtu sikurse të lidhurit në shtyllë nuk gjejnë paqe, edhe ata do të gjejnë dhimbje dhe hidhërim në çdo anë. Një lum përvëlues do t’u vërshojë në gojë por barku nuk do t’u mbushet dhe ata do të ripërtërihen që të ndëshkohen çdo ditë. Por miqtë e mi do të shpëtohen dhe do të ngushëllohen nga fjalët që dalin prej gojës sime. Ata do ta shohin drejtësinë time krah për krah me mëshirën time. Do t’i mbështjell me armët e dashurisë sime dhe do t’i bëj aq të fortë saqë kundërshtarët e besimit do të thërrmohen si argjilë. Kur ta shohin drejtësinë time, do të mbulohen përjetësisht me turp për shpërdorimin që i kanë bërë durimit tim.”

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët e Krishtit drejtuar nuses së tij për t’i mësuar se si shpirti i tij nuk mund të banojë tek i ligu, ndarjen e të ligjve nga të mirët dhe dërgimin e njerëzve të mirë të armatosur me armë shpirtërore për të luftuar kundër botës.
_
*Kapitulli 6*

Armiqtë e mi janë si bishat më të egra që nuk ngopen e nuk pushojnë kurrë. Zemra e tyre nuk ka asnje fije dashuri për mua prandaj nuk u bie kurrë ndërmend për mundimet e mia. Asnjëhere nuk u ka dalë nga brendësia e zemrës ndonjë fjalë e tillë si: ”Zot, ti na kë shëlbuar, qofsh lëvduar për mundimet e tua të mëdha!” Si mund të banojë Shpirti im në njerëz që nuk ushqejnë dashuri hyjnore për mua, njerëz që nuk ngurojnë t’i trathtojnë të tjerët për t’u dalë e vetja? Zemra e tyre gëlon nga krimba të neveritshën, domethënë është plot me dëshira tokësore. Djalli u ka lënë eskremetet e veta në gojë dhe kjo s’i lë t’i shijojnë fjalët e mia. Prandaj me sharrën time do t’i ndaj prej miqve të mi. Nuk ka vdekje më të tmerrshme se ajo prej sharrës. Po kështu nuk ka ndëshkim që ata nuk do të vuajnë: do të sharrohen më dysh nga djalli dhe do ndahen prej Meje. Më janë aq të neveritshëm saqë gjithë pasuesit e tyre do t’i shkëpus prej meje.

Për këtë arësye po dërgoj miqtë e mi në mënyrë që ata të ndajnë djajtë nga gjymtyrët e mia, pasi djajtë janë armiqtë e mi të vërtetë. Unë i dërgoj si kalorës në luftë. Ai njeri që e bën zap trupin dhe ia mohon vetes gjërat e paligjshme është ushtari im i vërtetë. Për heshtë do të ketë fjalët e gojës sime dhe në dorë do të mbajë shpatën e besimit; në gjoks do të ketë parzmoren e dashurisë kështu që, çfarëdo të ndodhë, dashuria e tij për mua s’do të zbehet. Ai duhet të ketë mburojën e durimit me vete që të durojë gjithçka me durim.

E kam mbështjellë si ari në kuti: duhet të dalë e të ecë shtigjeve të mia. Sipas planeve të drejtësisë sime Unë nuk do të mund të hyja në lavdinë e madhërisë sime pa iu nënshtruar mundimeve në natyrën time njerëzore. Pra si mund të hyjë ai? Nëse Zoti i tij vuajti, nuk është për t’u çuditur që edhe ai duhet të vuajë. Nëse Zoti i tij duroi kamzhikun, nuk është kushedi çfarë që ai duron fjalët. Ai nuk duhet të trembet sepse Unë kurrë nuk do ta braktis. Ashtu siç është e pamundur për djallin të hyjë në zemrën e Hyjit e ta ndajë atë, po ashtu djalli e ka të pamundur ta ndajë atë prej meje. Dhe duke qenë se në sytë e mi ai është si ar i kulluar, edhe pse provohet me zjarr, Unë nuk do ta braktis: kjo është për të mirën e tij më të madhe.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Shume e bukur: "Për këtë arësye po dërgoj miqtë e mi në mënyrë që ata të ndajnë djajtë nga gjymtyrët e mia, pasi djajtë janë armiqtë e mi të vërtetë. Unë i dërgoj si kalorës në luftë. Ai njeri që e bën zap trupin dhe ia mohon vetes gjërat e paligjshme është ushtari im i vërtetë. Për heshtë do të ketë fjalët e gojës sime dhe në dorë do të mbajë shpatën e besimit; në gjoks do të ketë parzmoren e dashurisë kështu që, çfarëdo të ndodhë, dashuria e tij për mua s’do të zbehet. Ai duhet të ketë mburojën e durimit me vete që të durojë gjithçka me durim."

----------


## Matrix

Vertet e bukur Volsiv  :buzeqeshje: 

_Fjalët e Virgjërës së lavdishme drejtuar bijës së saj rreth mënyrës së të veshurit dhe llojit të petkave dhe zbukurimeve me të cilat bija duhet zbukuruar dhe veshur._

*Kapitulli 7*

Unë jam Maria që ka lindur Birin e Hyjit, Hyj i vërtetë dhe njeri i vërtetë. Unë jam Mbretëresha e engjëjve. Im Bir të do me gjithë zemër. Prandaj duaje! Ti duhet të zbukurohesh me petkat më të bukura dhe unë do të të tregoj si dhe çfarë rrobash duhet të veshësh. Ashtu si më parë mbaje kanatiere, sipër saj bluzë, këpucë, mantel dhe një karficë mbi gjoks, kështu tani duhet të veshësh veshje shpirtërore. Kanatierja është pendesa. Ashtu sikurse kanatierja vishet ngjitur me trupin, po ashtu pendesa dhe rrëfimi janë rruga e parë drejt kthimit tek Hyji. Nëpërmjet saj mendja, e cila dikur gjente kënaqësi në mëkat, pastrohet dhe trupi i pafre mbahet nën kontroll. Dy këpucët janë dy predispozitat, konkretisht njeti për të ndrequr shkeljet e dikurshme dhe njeti për të bërë mirë dhe për të qëndruar larg së keqes. Bluza jote është shpresa tek Hyji. Sikurse bluza ka dy mëngë, ashtu shpresa jotë pastë drejtësi dhe mëshirë. Në këtë mënyrë do të shpresosh për mëshirën e Hyjit sepse ti nuk e shpërfill drejtësinë tij.

Sille ndërmend drejtësinë dhe gjykimin e tij pa harruar mëshirën e tij, pasi ai nuk ushtron drejtësi pa mëshirë e as mëshirë pa drejtësi. Manteli është feja. Ashtu sikurse manteli mbulon gjithçka dhe githçka mbështillet brenda tij, po ashtu natyra njerëzore mund të përfshijë dhe fitojë gjithçka nëpërmjet fesë. Ky mantel duhet zbukuruar me nishanet e dashurisë së dhëndrit, konkretisht me mënyrën se si të ka krijuar, se si të ka shëlbuar, se si të ka ushqyer e të ka futur brenda shpirtit të vet dhe të ka hapur sytë shpirtërorë. Karfica është kujtimi i mundimeve të tij. Ngulite fort në zemër mendimin se si e tallën dhe fshikulluan, se si në kryq -ende gjallë- kullonte gjak i shpuar në çdo nerv, se si në vdekje i gjithë trupi iu drodh nga dhimbjet e mprehta të mundimeve, se si e braktisi shpirtin e tij në duart e Atit. Qëndroftë kjo karficë gjithnjë mbi gjoksin tënd! Në kokën lër të të vënë një kurorë, domethënë pastërtinë e afeksioneve të tua, që të bën të preferosh më mirë torturën sesa njollosjen. Qofsh e thjeshtë dhe e denjë! Mos mendo për asgjë, mos dëshiro tjetër veç Hyjit dhe Krijuesit tënd. Kur ke atë, ke gjithçka. E zbukuruar kështu do të presësh dhëndrin.

----------


## Matrix

_Fjalët e Mbretëreshës së Qiellit drejtuar bijës së saj të shtrenjtë për ta mësuar se si ta dojë dhe lëvdojë Birin e saj së bashku me Nënën e tij._

*Kapitulli 8*

Unë jam Mbretëresha e Qiellit. Ti po mendoheshe se si duhet të më lëvdosh. Të jesh e sigurtë se të gjitha lavdet që i thuren tim Biri, janë lavde për mua. Dhe ata që e çnderojnë atë, më çnderojnë mua, sepse dashuria ime për të dhe e tija për mua ishte aq e flaktë saqë të dy ishim si një zemër. Aq shumë më nderonte mua, që isha një enë argjile, saqë më lartësoi mbi të gjithë engjëjt. Prandaj duhet të më lëvdosh kështu: “I bekuar je ti o Hyj, Krijues i të gjithë gjërave, që denjove të zbresësh në krahërorin e Virgjërës Mari. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që denjove të rrish në Virgjërën Mari pa iu bërë barrë dhe more trup të panjollë prej saj pa mëkat.

I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që erdhe tek Virgjëra duke i dhënë gëzim shpirtit dhe gjithë trupit të saj dhe linde nga ajo në gëzimin e panjollë të të tërë trupit të saj. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që pasi u ngrite në qiell e ngazëlleve Virgjërën Mari me ngushëllime të vazhdueshme dhe e vizitove me ngushëllimin tënd. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që e more trup dhe shpirt Virgjërën Mari, Nënën tënde, në Qiell dhe e nderove duke e vendosur pranë hyjnisë sate mbi të gjithë engjëjt. Ki mëshirë për mua për hir të lutjeve të saj!

----------


## VOLSIV

> _Fjalët e Mbretëreshës së Qiellit drejtuar bijës së saj të shtrenjtë për ta mësuar se si ta dojë dhe lëvdojë Birin e saj së bashku me Nënën e tij._
> 
> *Kapitulli 8*
> 
> Unë jam Mbretëresha e Qiellit. Ti po mendoheshe se si duhet të më lëvdosh. Të jesh e sigurtë se të gjitha lavdet që i thuren tim Biri, janë lavde për mua. Dhe ata që e çnderojnë atë, më çnderojnë mua, sepse dashuria ime për të dhe e tija për mua ishte aq e flaktë saqë të dy ishim si një zemër. Aq shumë më nderonte mua, që isha një enë argjile, saqë më lartësoi mbi të gjithë engjëjt. Prandaj duhet të më lëvdosh kështu: I bekuar je ti o Hyj, Krijues i të gjithë gjërave, që denjove të zbresësh në krahërorin e Virgjërës Mari. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që denjove të rrish në Virgjërën Mari pa iu bërë barrë dhe more trup të panjollë prej saj pa mëkat.
> 
> I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që erdhe tek Virgjëra duke i dhënë gëzim shpirtit dhe gjithë trupit të saj dhe linde nga ajo në gëzimin e panjollë të të tërë trupit të saj. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që pasi u ngrite në qiell e ngazëlleve Virgjërën Mari me ngushëllime të vazhdueshme dhe e vizitove me ngushëllimin tënd. I bekuar je ti, o Hyj, që e more trup dhe shpirt Virgjërën Mari, Nënën tënde, në Qiell dhe e nderove duke e vendosur pranë hyjnisë sate mbi të gjithë engjëjt. Ki mëshirë për mua për hir të lutjeve të saj!


>>> Nuk e di a kem thene ndonjehere por kur lexoj keto Rrefime mendoj se duheshin perfshire ne Bibel aq shume shpirterore dhe te larta jane.

----------


## Diella1

_Fjalët e Mbretëreshës së Qiellit drejtuar bijës së saj të shtrenjtë në lidhje me dashurinë e madhe që Biri kishte për Nënën Virgjër dhe sesi Nëna e Krishtit u ngjiz nga një martesë e pastër dhe u shenjtërua në krahërorin e së ëmës dhe se si ajo u ngrit me trup dhe shpirt në Qiell dhe rreth fuqisë së emrit të saj dhe engjëjve që i caktohen njeriut për të mirë ose keq_.

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 9
Unë jam Mbretëresha e Qiellit. Duaje tim Bir sepse Ai është tejet i denjë; kur ke Atë ke gjithçka që ia vlen. Ai është tejet i dëshirueshëm; kur ke Atë ke gjithçka që është e dëshirueshme. Duaje Atë edhe sepse është i virtytshëm; kur ke Atë i ke të gjithë virtytet. Lërmë të të rrëfej se sa e madhe është dashuria e tij për trupin dhe shpirtin tim dhe se sa nder Ai i dha emrit tim. Ai, im Bir, më deshi përpara se unë ta doja sepse Ai është Krijuesi im. Ai i bashkoi nënën dhe babain tim në një martesë aq të pastër saqë nuk kish tjetër çift aq të pastër sa ata. Ata kurrë nuk deshën të kishin marrëdhënie përveçse sipas Ligjit, pra vetëm për hir të ngjizjes së një fëmije. Qysh se një engjëll u shpalli se do të kishin për fëmi Virgjërën nga e cila do të vinte shpëtimi i botës, ata ishin gati më mirë të vdisnin se sa të bashkoheshin me dashuri epshore; epshi kish vdekur për ta.

Por të siguroj se prej dashurisë hyjnore, bazuar në fjalët e engjëllit, ata u bënë një trup jo prej epshit por nga dashuria për Hyjin. Në këtë mënyrë unë u ngjiza nga fara e tyre prej dashurisë hyjnore. Pasi u formua trupi im, Hyji dërgoi shpirtin e krijuar brenda tij prej Hyjnisë së Vet; shpirti u shenjtërua menjeherë së bashku me trupin dhe engjëjt kujdeseshin për të ditë e natë. Është e pamundur të të tregoj se çlumturi e madhe e përfshiu nënën time kur shpirti im u shenjtërua dhe u bashkua me trupin. Më pas, pasi u plotësuan ditët e mia mbi tokë, Ai fillimisht ngriti në Qiell shpirtin tim, si epror i trupit, në një vend më të lartë se i të tjerëve, pranë lavdisë së Hyjnisë së Tij dhe më pas lartësoi trupin tim aq lart saqë trupi i asnjë krijese nuk është më afër Hyjit sesa i imi.

Shih sa shumë im Bir e deshi shpirtin dhe trupin tim! E megjithatë ka disa njerëz që me ligësi mohojnë se unë jam në Qiell me trup dhe shpirt dhe janë disa të tjerë që thjesht nuk arrijnë ta kuptojnë këtë. Por kjo e vërtetë është e sigurtë: unë u ngjita në lavdinë e Hyjit me trup dhe shpirt. Dëgjo sa shumë im Bir e ka nderuar emrin tim! Mua më quajnë Mari, siç thotë Ungjilli. Kur engjëjt e dëgjojnë këtë emër ata, me inteligjencën e tyre, galdojnë dhe falenderojnë Hyjin që ka bërë një të mirë kaq të madhe nëpërmjet meje dhe me mua dhe që shohin natyrën njerëzore të tim Biri të përlëvduar në hyjninë e tij. Shpirtrat e Purgatorit galdojnë jashtë mase njëlloj siç gëzon një i sëmurë që dergjet në shtrat dhe dëgjon nga të tjerët një fjalë ngushëlluese që ia kënaq zemrën dhe e bën të ngazëllehet papritur e pakujtuar.

Kur dëgjojnë emrin tim, engjëjt e mirë mënjeherë afrohen tek shpirtrat e mirë që ata kanë në ngarkim si engjëj mbrojtës dhe gëzohen për përparimin e tyre. Engjëj të mirë i jepen gjithkujt për mbrojtje ndërsa engjëj të këqinj për provë. Kjo nuk do të thotë se engjëjt ndahen ndonjëherë nga Hyji, por që ata e ndihmojnë shpirtin pa u larguar nga Hyji dhe rrinë pandërprerë në prani të Tij ndërkohë që vazhdojnë të ndezin flakë shpirtin dhe ta nxisin të bëjë mirë. Djajtë të gjithë dridhen nga ky emër. Kur dëgjojnë emrin Mari ata menjëherë e lëshojnë shpirtin nga kthetrat e tyre. Ashtu si zogu që e ka mbëerthyer prenë me kthetra dhe sqep e lëshon atë sapo dëgjon një zë, por kthehet vrik sapo sheh që nuk ndodhi asgjë, po kështu djajtë e lëshojnë shpirtin, të frikësuar nga tingëllimi i emrit tim, por kthehen përsëri tek ai me shpejtësinë e një shigjetë nëse nuk shohin ndonjë përmirësim.

Asnjë nuk është aq indifferent në në dashurinë për Hyjin  po qe se nuk është i mallkuar- saqë djalli të mos largohet menjëherë prej tij kur ai thërret emrin tim me vendosmërinë për të mos iu kthyer kurrë zakoneve të këqija; dhe djalli qëndron larg tij për sa kohë ai nuk dëshiron të bëjë mëkat mortor. Megjithatë ndonjëherë djalli lejohet ti bie në qafë njeriut për hir të shpërblimit më të madh të tij, por asnjëherë nuk lejohet që të zotërojë.

----------


## Diella1

_Fjalët e Virgjërës Mari drejtuar bijës së saj, ku gjenden mësime të dobishme rreth mënyrës se si ajo duhet të jetojë dhe jepen hollësira rreth mundimeve të Krishtit._

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 10
Unë jam Mbretëresha e qiellit, Nëna e Hyjit. Të thashë se duhet të mbash një karficë në gjoks. Tani do të të tregoj më tepër se si, qysh nga fillimi, kur së pari mësova dhe arrita të kuptoj se Hyji ekziston, unë kujdesesha për shpëtimin tim dhe zbatimin e rregullave fetare. Kur mësova më mirë se Hyji vetë ishte Krijuesi im dhe gjykatësi i gjithë veprimeve të mia, unë zura ta dua thellësisht dhe isha gjithmonë syhapur dhe e kujdesshme që të mos e fyeja me fjalë ose vepra. Kur mësova se Ai i kishte dhënë popullit të tij ligjin dhe urdhëresat dhe se kishte bërë aq shumë mrekullira mes tyre, e ndava mendjen që të mos doja tjetër veç Tij dhe gjërat e kësaj bote mu bënë krejtësisht të neveritshme.

Pastaj kur mësova se vetë Hyji do ta shëlbonte botën dhe do të lindte nga një Virgjër, më brofi fort zemra nga dashuria për Të saqë nuk mendoja tjetër gjë përveç Hyjit dhe nuk doja tjetër veç Tij. Me aq sa mundesha iu largova gjithë bisedave dhe pranisë së prindërve dhe miqve dhe u shpërndava nevojtarëve gjithçka kisha. Për vete nuk mbajta tjetër përveç disa ushqimeve dhe veshjeve të pakta.

Vetëm Hyji më jepte kënaqësi. Gjithnjë shpresoja në zemrën time të jetoja deri sa Ai të lindte dhe të mund të meritoja të bëhesha shërbëtorja e padenjë e Nënës së Hyjit. Gjithashtu u betova me vete që ta ruaja virgjërinë, nëse Ai do ta pranonte, dhe të mos zotëroja asgjë në këtë botë. Por nëse Hyji dëshironte ndryshe, dëshira ime ishte që vullneti i Tij, jo i imi, të bëhej, sepse unë besoja se Ai ishte në gjendje të bënte gjithçka dhe më donte vetëm të mirën. Kështu që unë ia besova Atij gjithë vullnetin tim. Kur erdhi koha për paraqitjen e virgjërave në tempullin e Hyjit, unë isha me to për meritë të prindërve të mi. Mendova me vete se asgjë nuk ishte e pamundur për Hyjin dhe se duke qenë se Ai e dinte që unë nuk dëshiroja e nuk doja tjetër veç Tij, Ai do ta mbronte virgjërinë time, nëse kjo do i pëlqente: përndryshe, le të bëhej vullneti i Tij!

Pasi dëgjova gjithë urdhëresat e Tij në tempull, u ktheva në shtëpi e ndezur më tepër se kurrë nga dashuria për Hyjin, e pëvëluar nga zjarre dhe dëshira të reja dashurie çdo ditë. Për këtë arësye u largova akoma më shumë nga gjithçka tjetër dhe rrija vetëm ditë e natë nga frika se mos goja ime mund të thoshte ndonjë gjë apo veshët e mi mund të dëgjonin diçka kundër Hyjit apo se mos sytë e mi shihnin gjëra që mund tu pëlqenin. Të njëjtën frikë provoja edhe gjatë heshtjes sepse druhesha mos heshtja edhe për çështje mbi të cilët do ishte më mirë të flisja.

Ndërsa isha e trazuar kështu brenda meje, në vetmi, duke ia besuar gjithë shpresat Hyjit, taman në atë çast më erdhi në mend të përsiatja mbi fuqinë e madhe të Hyjit, se si engjëjt dhe gjithë krijesat i shërbejnë dhe se si lavdia e tij ish e papërshkrueshme dhe e pafund. Ndërsa përsiatja për këto, pashë tre pamje të mrekullueshme. Pashë një yll, por jo si ata që shkëlqejnë në qiell. Pashë një dritë, por jo si ajo që vezullon në botë. Ndjeva një aromë, por jo si ajo e bimëve apo diçka e përafërt, por papërshkrueshmërisht e ëmbël, që më mbushi aq shumë sa gati më vintë të fluturoja nga gëzimi. Pikërisht atëherë dëgjova një zë, por jo prej goje njeriu. U tremba shumë kur e dëgjova dhe mendova mos më bënin veshët. Një engjëll i Hyjit u shfaq para meje në formën më të bukur njerëzore, edhe pse pa trup, dhe më tha: 'Të falem, o hirplote!'

Kur e dëgjova mendova se çdomethënie mund të kish kjo dhe pse më përshëndeti në atë mënyrë, sepse e dija dhe besoja se isha e padenjë për një gjë të tillë apo për çfarëdo gjë tjeter të mirë, por edhe që Hyji mund të bënte gjithçka donte. Engjëlli vazhdoi: 'Ai që do të lindë prej teje është i shenjtë dhe do të quhet Biri i Hyjit. Do të bëhet siç i pëlqen Hyjit. Unë as e mendova veten të denjë as e pyeta engjëllin Pse? apo Kur do të ndodhë kjo?, por thashë: 'Si do të ndodhë që unë, që nuk njoh burrë, do të bëhem Nëna e padenjë e Hyjit?' Engjëlli, siç thashë, mu përgjigj se asgjë nuk është e pamundur për Hyjin por që Gjithçka Ai dëshiron të bëjë, do bëhet.'

Kur dëgjova fjalët e engjëllit, ndjeva dëshirë tejet të flaktë të bëhesha Nëna e Hyjit, dhe shpirti im foli prej dashurisë: 'Ja ku jam, u bëftë mbi mua vullneti Yt!' Pasi thashë kështu, taman në atë çast im Bir mu ngjiz në krahëror ndërsa shpirti dhe gjithë gjymtyrët e mia provuan një emocion të papërshkrueshëm. Sa kohë e kisha në krahëror, e mbajta pa asnjë dhimbje, pa asnjë rëndesë apo lodhje në trup. E përvujtërova veten në çdo mënyrë, duke ditur që Ai që mbaja ishte i Plotfuqishmi. Kur e linda, e bëra këtë pa dhimbje dhe pa mëkat, ashtu siç e kisha ngjizur, me një drithërimë të tillë gëzimi në trup dhe shpirt saqë më dukej sikur ecja në qiell prej lumturisë.

Njëlloj siç hyri brenda meje duke gëzuar gjithë shpirtin tim, po në atë mënyrë gëzonte çdo gjymtyrë e imja kur Ai doli prej meje ndërsa shpirti im galdonte dhe virgjëria ime nuk u përlye. Kur e vështrova dhe kundrova bukurinë e Tij, duke e ditur që isha e padenjë për një djalë të tillë, gëzimi më buroi nga shpirti si pika vese. Kur pashë vendet ku, siç kisha mësuar nga profetët, duart dhe kembët e tij do të gozhdoheshin në kryq, sytë mu mbushën me lot dhe zemra mu copëtua nga trishtimi. Im Bir i pa sytë e mi të përlotur dhe u trishtua sa ska më. Por kur çova ndërmend fuqinë e Tij hyjnore, u ngushëllova përsëri, duke kuptuar se kështu i pëlqente Atij dhe se kjo ishte rruga e drejtë, dhe unë e bëra timin vullnetin e Tij. Kështu gëzimi im ishte gjithnjë i përzier me dhimbje.

Kur erdhi koha e mundimeve të Birit tim, armiqtë e kapën. E goditën në faqe dhe qafë, e pështynë ndërsa e tallnin. Kur e çuan tek shtylla, armiqtë e zhveshën dhe ia vunë duart mbi të dhe, pa mëshirë, ia lidhën. I lidhur në shtyllë, pa asnjë petkë, siç kishte lindur, qëndroi atje i sikletosur prej lakuriqësisë. Miqtë e tij ia kishin mbathur, armiqtë ishin gati për veprim. E rrethuan në çdo anë dhe e fshikulluan trupin e tij të panjollë e të pamëkat. Unë ndodhesha pranë dhe, në goditjen e parë, u plandosa përdhe si e vdekur. Kur u përmenda, pashë trupin e Tij të goditur e katandisur mos më keq. Më e tmerrshmja ishte që nga goditjet mishi iu bë copë-copë.

Ndërsa im Bir qëndronte atje krejtësisht i përgjakur dhe mbuluar në plagë e nuk i kish mbetur vend i paprekur ku mund ta qëlloje, atëherë dikush, i prekur në shpirt, pyeti: 'Vallë do e vrisni pa e gjykuar?' Dhe fill pas kësaj i preu litarët. Pastaj im Bir u vesh vetë. Pashë se vendi ku kish qëndruar im Bir ish mbuluar nga gjaku dhe nga gjurmët e tij kuptoja se nga kish kaluar sepse toka ish përgjakur kudo shkonte. Nuk patën durim ta linin të vishej, por e shtynin që të vishej shpejt. Ndërsa e vunë përpara si cub, Ai i pastroi sytë nga gjaku. Pasi e dënuan i vunë kryqin mbi shpinë për ta mbartur. E mbajti ca, por pastaj dikush erdhi dhe u ofrua ta mbante në vend të Tij. Ndërsa im Bir po shkonte në vendin e mundimeve, disa e goditën në qafë dhe të tjerë në fytyrë. E goditën aq keq dhe aq fort saqë, edhe pse nuk pashë kush e qëlloi, e dëgjova qartë zhurmën e goditjes. Kur mbërrita në vendim e mundimeve me Të, i pashë të përgatitura të gjitha mjetet e vdekjes. Kur im Bir ish aty, u zhvesh vetë, ndërsa shërbëtorët i thonin njëri- tjetrit: 'Këto janë petkat tona sepse, duke qenë dënuar me vdekje, nuk do ti kthehen.'

Im Bir qëndronte atje, lakuriq siç kish lindur, kur dikush erdhi nxitimthi dhe i zgjati një vello me të cilën Ai me gëzim mbuloi turpin e Tij. Pastaj ekzekutuesit mizorë e kapën dhe e shtrinë mbi kryq, duke i gozhduar fillimisht dorën e djathtë në traun horizontal ku ish hapur një vrimë për gozhdën. Ia shpuan dorën aty ky kocka ishte më e fortë. Me litar i tërhoqën dorën tjetër dhe e lidhën në të njëtën mënyrë në traun horizontal. Pastaj kryqëzuan këmbën e djathtë me të majtën sipër duke përdorur dy gozhda saqë gjithë nervat dhe damarët iu tendosën dhe plasën. Pastaj i vunë kurorën me ferra në kokë dhe ajo depërtoi aq thellë në kokën e nderueshme të tim Biri saqë gjaku i veshi sytë tek rridhte dhe i njollosi mjekrrën. Në kryq, i plagosur dhe përgjakur, i erdhi keq për mua që isha aty pranë e përlotur dhe, duke vështruar me sytë e përgjakur, në drejtim të Gjonit, nipit tim, i la amanet të kujdesej për mua.

Dëgjoja disa që thoshin se im Bir ishte cub, të tjerë se ishte gënjeshtar, të tjerë akoma që thoshin se askush nuk e meronte vdekjen më tepër se im Bir. Dhimbja mu shtua nga sa dëgjova. Por siç thashë më parë, kur i ngulën gozhdën e parë, ajo goditje e parë më bëri të dridhem aq shumë sa rashë si e vdekur, sytë mu errën, duart mu drodhën, këmbët mu morën. Në hidhërimin e dëshpërimit tim nuk isha në gjendje të shihja më derisa e gozhduan krejtësisht në kryq. Kur erdha në vete, pashë tim Bir tek varej atje në mjerim dhe, krejtësisht e çoroditur, unë, Nëna më e pafat, mezi qëndroja në këmbë nga dhimbja e madhe.

Duke parë vajin tim dhe të miqve të Tij, im Bir iu drejtua me zë të lartë dhe plot dhimbje Atit te vet duke thënë, 'Atë, pse më ke braktisur?' Ishte sikur të thoshte: 'Nuk i dhimbsem askujt veç Teje, o Atë.' Në këtë fazë sytë e Tij dukeshin gjysëm të shuar, faqet i ishin groposur, çerja i kish ikur, goja i ish hapur dhe gjuha përgjakur. Barku i ish bërë petë pasi kish humbur gjithë lëngjet, njëlloj sikur të mos kishte më organe. I gjithë trupi i ishtë zverdhur dhe lëngonte nga humbja e gjakut. Duart dhe këmbët i ishin tendosur, ngjitur pas kryqit në formë kryqi. Mjekrra dhe flokët i ishin mbuluar gjithë gjak.

Atje qëndronte i enjtur dhe mavijosur, vetëm zemrën e kish ende të shëndoshë sepse kishte kishte konstrukt nga më të mirët dhe të fortët. Nga mishi im kish marrë trup nga më të pastrit dhe të përkryerit. Kish lëkurë aq të hollë dhe të butë saqë pak ta qëlloje i dilte gjak menjëherë. Gjakun e kish aq të freskët sa mund ti dallohej lehtë nën lëkurën e pastër. Pikërisht sepse kishte kosntrukt të përkryer, jeta përleshej me vdekjen në trupin e Tij. Kishte momente kur dhimbja në gjymtyrët dhe nervat e trupit të plagosur i shkonte deri në zemrën ende të fuqishme dhe të pacënuar dhe i shkaktonte dhimbje dhe vuajtje të pabesueshme. Kishtë pastaj momente kur dhimbja i zbriste nga zemra tek gjymtyrët e plagosura dhe kjo e shtynte më dhimbshëm vdekjen.

I mbërthyer nga këto dhimbje, im Bir shikoi miqtë e Tij që qanin e do kishin dashur ta vuanin ata vetë, me ndihmen e Hyjit, dhimbjen e Tij apo të digjeshin në ferr përgjithmonë sesa ta shikonin të vuante ashtu. Keqardhja që Ai ndjeu për hidhërimin e miqve të vet ia kaloi gjithë mundimëve që kish hequr në trup dhe zemër, sepse i donte shumë. Pastaj, prej ankthit të pamatë që vuante në natyrën e vet njerëzore, Ai iu drejtua Atit: 'Atë, në duart e Tua po e besoj shpirtin Tim.' Kur Unë, Nëna e tij, jashtë mase e hidhëruar, i dëgjova këto fjalë, tërë trupi mu drodh nga dhimbja e thellë që më kaploi zemrën.

Sa herë që e kam kujtuar atë thirrje më pas, më dukej sikur e dëgjoja përsëri njëlloj. Ndërsa vdekja afrohej dhe zemra i plasi nga dhimbja e madhe, gjithë trupi iu drodh, koka iu ngrit pak dhe pas pak iu var prapë, goja iu hap sa i dukej gjuha e përgjakur. Ngaqë duart i lëvizën ca nga vendi i shpimit, këmbëve u duhej të duronin një peshë më të madhe. Gishtat dhe krahët iu shtrinë disi dhe kurrizi iu ngjesh pas kryqit.

Pastaj disa më thanë: 'Mari, yt Bir vdiq.' Të tjerë thanë: 'Vdiq por do të ngjallet përsëri.' Ndërsa të gjithë largoheshin, njëri erdhi dhe i nguli një heshtë në krahëror me aq forcë saqë mend i doli nga ana tjetër. Kur e nxorri, maja e heshtës ish përskuqur nga gjaku. Mu duk sikur mu shpua zemra kur e pashë zemrën e Birit tim të shtrenjtë të shpuar. Pastaj e zbritën nga kryqi. E mora trupin e tij në prehrin tim; dukej si trupi i një të gërbuluri, i tëri i mavijosur. Sytë të pajetë dhe plot gjak, goja e ftohtë akull, mjekrra ashpërsuar, fytyra ngrirë, duart lëshuar drejt kërthizës.

E pata mbi gjunjë njëlloj siç kish qenë mbi kryq, si një njeri të cilit i kanë ngrirë të gjitha gjymtyrët. Pastaj e mbështollën me një çarçaf të pastër dhe unë i fshiva plagët dhe gjymtyrët e ia mbylla sytë dhe gojën që i kishin mbetur hapur kur vdiq. Pastaj e mbyllën në varr. Oh sa do të kisha dashur të më kishin futur për së gjalli atje me tim Biri, nëse i tillë di kish qenë vullneti i Tij! Pasi u bënë këto, Gjoni erdhi e më mori në shtëpinë e tij. Shih pra, bija ime, se çka hequr im Bir për ty!

----------


## Diella1

_Fjalët e Krishtit drejtuar nuses së Tij rreth faktit se si Ai u vetëdorëzua për tu kryqëzuar nga armiqtë e Tij dhe se si i duhet vënë fre trupit duke sjellë ndërmend mundimet e Tij._

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 11
Biri i Hyjit i foli nuses së vet duke thënë: "Unë jam Krijuesi i qiellit dhe tokës dhe vetë trupi im shugurohet në altar. Duamë me gjithë zemër sepse të kam dashur dhe iu dorëzova vetë vullnetarisht armiqve të mi duke i zhytur miqtë dhe Nënën time në trishtim dhe zi. Edhe pse pashë gati heshtën, gozhdët, kamzhikun dhe instrumenta të tjerë torturash, prapë se prapë iu nënshtrova vuajtjeve me gëzim. Edhe pse nga koka më dilte gjak prej kurorës me ferra e gjaku më kullonte ngado dhe armiqtë më kishin në dorë, prapë se prapë do kisha pranuar më mirë të ma copëtonin zemrën sesa të të humbisja ty. Pra ti je jashtëzakonisht mosmirënjohëse nëse, në këmbim të kësaj dashurie kaq të madhe, nuk më do.

Meqenëse koka mu shpua dhe mu ul në kryq për ty, edhe koka jote duhet të ulet për përvujtëri. Meqë sytë mu përgjakën dhe mbushën me lot, sytë duhet ti mbash larg pamjeve që ndjellin kënaqësi. Meqë veshët mu mbushën me gjak dhe dëgjova fjalë tallëse kundër meje, veshët e tu duhet të mbyllen para bisedave të kota e të padenja. Meqë buzët mi njomën me pije të hidhur dhe jo të ëmbëll, mbylle gojën për keq dhe hape për mirë. Meqë duart mi drejtuan duke i gozhduar, bëj që veprat e tua, të simbolizuara nga duart, të drejtohen kah të varfërit dhe urdhërimet e mia. Bëj që këmbët e tua, domethënë afeksionet tua, me të cilat duhet të ecësh drejt meje, të kryqëzohen përsa u përket epsheve në mënyrë që, ashtu siç Unë vuajta me të gjitha gjymtyrët, ashtu edhe gjymtyrët e tua të jenë të gatshme të më binden. Pres të shërbehem më tepër prej teje se prej të tjerëve sepse ty të kam dhënë hir më të madh."

----------


## Diella1

_Rreth lutjes që një engjëll bën për nusen dhe se si Krishti pyet engjëllin se çkërkon për nusen dhe çështë mirë për të._

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 12
Një engjëll i mirë, mbrojtësi i nuses, u shfaq tek i lutej Krishtit për të. Zoti iu përgjigj dhe i tha: "Ai që dëshiron të lutet për një tjetër duhet të lutet për shpëtimin e tij. Ti je si zjarr që sshuhet kurrë e digjet parreshtur nga dashuria për mua. Ti sheh dhe di gjithçka kur më sheh Mua. Ti nuk do tjetër përveç asaj që dua Unë. Pra thuamë, çështë mirë për nusen Time të re?" Ai u përgjigj: Zot, Ti di gjithçka. Zoti i tha: "Gjithçka, si ato që janë bërë ashtu dhe ato që do bëhen, ekziston përjetësisht brenda meje.

Unë i kuptoj dhe i njoh të gjitha gjërat që ka qielli dhe toka dhe në Mua nuk ndodh ndryshim. Por në mënyrë që nusja ta njohë vullnetin Tim, tani që ajo po dëgjon, thuamë çfarë është mirë për të." Dhe engjëlli tha: "Zemra e saj është kryelartë. Prandaj meriton dru." Pastaj Zoti tha: Çkërkesë ke për të, miku im?" Engjëlli u përgjigj: "Zot, kërkoj që bashkë me drurin ti jepet edhe mëshira." Dhe Zoti tha: "Për hatrin tënd kështu do të bëj, duke qenë se Unë kurrë nuk bëj drejtësi pa mëshirë. Prandaj nusja duhet të më dojë me gjithë zemër."

----------


## Diella1

_Rreth faktit se si një armik i Hyjit kish tre djaj brenda vetes dhe vendimit që Krishti mori për të._

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 13
Armiku im ka tre djaj brenda vetes. Të parin e ka tek gjenitalet, të dytin në zemër, të tretin në gojë. I pari i ngjason një marinari që e lë ujin të hyjë nga kili i anijes dhe uji, duke u shtuar gradualisht, e mbush anijen plot. Atëherë anija fundoset dhe mbytet. Kjo anije simbolizon trupin e tij pre të tundimeve dhe epsheve që i përngjajnë stuhisë. Epshi hyri në fillim nga kili, domethënë nga gëzimi që ai provoi nga mendimet e këqija. Meqenëse nuk u bëri ballë me anë të pendesës e as i mbylli vrimat me gozhdat e përkores, uji i epshit u shtua dita ditës si pasojë e lëshimeve të tij.

Kur anija u mbush e u stërmbush me lakmitë trupore, uji vërshoi dhe e fundosi me epshe e ai nuk mundi të arrijë në portin e shpëtimit. Djalli i dytë, që i banon në zemër, është si një krimb brenda mollës që fillimisht bren zemrën e mollës dhe pastaj, pasi lë aty jashtëqitjet, vërtitet nëpër mollë derisa ajo kalbet e tëra. Kështu sillet djalli. Në fillim rrënon vullnetin dhe dëshirat e mira të njeriut, që janë si zemër ku gjenden gjithë forca dhe mirësia e mendjes dhe pasi zemra zbrazet prej këtyre të mirave, ai vë në vend të tyre mendime dhe dëshira për botën që ky njeri deshi më shumë. Pastaj e shtyn edhe trupin drejt kësaj kënaqësisë së vet dhe për këtë arësye kurajoja dhe të kuptuarit bien dhe jeta bëhet e mërzitshme. Ai është vërtet një mollë pa zemër, pra një njeri pa shpirt, duke qenë se ai hyn në kishë pa zemër pasi nuk ka dashuri.

Djalli i tretë është si një shigjetar i cili, duke hedhur vështrimin nga dritaret, godet të pavëmendshmin. Si mundet djalli të mos jetë në një njeri që e përmend në çdo bisedë? Atë që duam më tepër, e përmendim më tepër. Fjalët e ashpra me të cilat lëndon të tjerët janë si shigjeta të gjuajtura nga po aq dritare sa janë herët që ai përmend djallin apo aq herë sa fjalët e tij lëndojnë të pafajshmit dhe shkandullojnë të thjeshtët. Unë që jam e Vërteta betohem se do ta ndëshkoj me zjarr e squfur si një të përdalë, me gjymtime si trathtar dinak, me turp të përhershëm si përqeshës të Zotit. E megjithatë, për sa kohë shpirti dhe trupi i tij janë ende bashkë, mëshira ime është e hapur për të. Çfarë i kërkoj është që të ndjekë shërbimet hyjnore më shpesh, mos të ketë frikë nga qortimet, të mos dëshirojë ndere dhe mos ta përmendë më atë emër të mbrapshtë.
SQARIM
Ky njeri, abat i urdhrit Cistercian, kish varrosur një të çkishëruar. Kur po thoshte lutjen e salikimit, Zonja Brixhidë, e rrëmbyer në shpirt, dëgjoi këtë: "Ai bëri çpati në dorë dhe e varrosi. Të jesh e sigurtë se varrimi i parë pas të sotmit do të jetë i tiji. Sepse ai mëkatoi kundër Atit i cili na ka thënë që nuk duhet të mbajmë me hatër dhe nuk duhet të nderojmë padrejtësisht të pasurin.

Për hir të një fitimi të vogël e kalimtar, ky njeri nderoi një të padenjë dhe e vendosi mes të denjëve, gjë që nuk duhet ta kish bërë. Ai mëkatoi edhe kundër Shpirtit tim, që është kungim dhe bashkësi e të drejtëve, duke e varrosur të padrejtin pranë të drejtit. Ai mëkatoi edhe kundër Meje, Birit, sepse Unë kam thënë: "Ai që më refuzon Mua, do të refuzohet." Ky njeri nderoi dhe çmoi dikë që Kisha ime dhe mëkëmbësi im kishin refuzuar." Abati u pendua kur dëgjoi këto fjalë dhe vdiq të katërtën ditë.

----------


## Diella1

_Fjalët e Krishtit drejtuar nuses rreth mënyrës dhe kujdesit që duhet të tregojç kur lutet dhe rreth tre kategorive tç njerëzve që i shërbejnë Hyjit në këtë botë._

Libri 1 - KAPITULLI 14
Unë jam Hyji yt që u kryqëzua në kryq, Hyj i vërtetë dhe njeri i vërtetë në një vetë dhe që jam i pranishëm në duart e meshtarit çdo ditë. Sa herë më paraqet ndonjë lutje, gjithmonë përfundoje me dëshirën që vullneti im, jo i yti, të bëhet. Nuk i dëgjoj lutjet që bën për ata që tashmë janë dënuar. Ndodh edhe që ndonjëherë ti kërkon ndonjë gjë që është kundër shpëtimit tënd, prandaj duhet që të ma besosh mua vullnetin tënd sepse Unë di gjithçka dhe nuk të jap asgjë që nuk është për të mirën tënde. Ka shumë që nuk luten me njetin e duhur dhe për këtë nuk meritojnë të dëgjohen.

Ka tre kategori njerëzish që më shërbejnë në këtë botë. Të parët janë ata që besojnë se jam Hyj, Krijuesi i gjithçkaje e që kam pushtet mbi gjithçka. Ata më shërbejnë për të fituar të mira dhe ndere të përkohshme, por gjërat qiellore i mbajnë për hiç dhe do i jepnin pa ngurim në këmbim të të mirave të tanishme. Për hise kanë sukses në gjithçka të kësaj bote, ashtu siç dëshirojnë. Ngaqë kanë humbur të mirat e përjetshme, i kompensoj me komforte të përkohshme për çdo shërbim të mirë që kryejnë për Mua, deri në kacidhen më të fundit dhe çastin më të mbramë. Të dytët janë ata që besojnë se jam Hyj i plotfuqishëm dhe gjykatës i rreptë, por që më shërbejnë nga frika e ndëshkimit dhe jo nga dashuria për lavdinë qiellore. Nëse nuk do të kishin frikë prej Meje, nuk do të më shërbenin.

Të tretët janë ata që besojnë se jam Krijuesi i çdo gjëje dhe Hyj i vërtetë dhe që besojnë se jam i drejtë dhe i mëshirshëm. Nuk më shërbejnë nga frika e ndëshkimit por nga dashuria hyjnore që kanë. Ata do të ishin gati të vuanin çfarëdo ndëshkimi, nëse do mund ta duronin, sesa tç ndiznin zemërimin Tim. Ata me të vërtetë meritojnë të dëgjohen kur luten sepse vullneti i tyre përkon me timin. Shërbëtorët e parë nuk do ti shpëtojnë kurrë ndëshkimit e as do ta shohin fytyrën Time. Të dytët nuk do të ndëshkohen aq shumë por prapë se prapë nuk do ta shohin fytyrën time nëse nuk e korrigjojnë frikën me anë të pendesës.

----------

